# Computer wont start no beeps



## Theramoar (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey guys, ive tried to search the forums with other people that have the same problem and I cant seem to find anything like it. :4-dontkno

So heres my problem, I just started a new build new MB, RAM, video card, HD, processor. Ive double checked to make sure everything is plugged in right and in the right spot. 

I have a
Motherboard: BioStar TPower N750 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138108

RAM: G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231166

Video Card: MSI NX8800GT 512M OC GeForce 8800 GT 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127329

Processor: AMD Athlon x2 duelcore AM2+ 2.7Ghz

Ok so my problem is that the CPU fan starts up but no beeps. The MB has 6 lights on it. PowerSupply and CPU lights both come on but not CPU power. Any advise is welcomed. Thanks for any help.

***update****
woops quick update, I tried different RAM and Powersupply. Once the paste on the processor drys ill try hooking everything up a different MB to see if thats it. Agine thanks for the help.

***update two***
>< if for some reason Ive overlooked a thread with the anwser please link me to it.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Paste on the processor dries? Did you apply it correctly? Best be giving this a read.
http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## Theramoar (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't think I worded myself right, the paste came on the Heat Sink I just stuck the two together. But yes I did put them together correctly. Thanks for the help, Any other advise is welcomed.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Have you tried doing a bench test, as in the sticky?

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/how-to-bench-test-your-system-171424.html

edit: also try clearing your CMOS, needed to do that in my case to get the first post.


----------



## patriothntr (May 29, 2008)

If you do move everything, you don't have to wait for the thermal grease to dry, just pop it off, clean the old stuff up, put the new stuff on, and reinstall....use isopropyl alcohol and coffee filters to clean the old stuff up.


----------



## Theramoar (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you for the input patriothntr, but I dont have any extra paste just what came on the heat sink. :sigh:

Grim, I tried the bench test twice. >< and the CMOS still nothing. By nothing I mean that my monitor did not display anything. I checked my CPU fan is kicking on. the only thing I did not do was hook a PS2 mouse up all I have is an USB. 

Here is a picture of my Mobo with something that I think my help.


1. is the JNFAN1
2. is teh JSFAN1

Nothing is hooked up to them right now because I have nothing to hook them to. The MOBO guide says JSFAN1 is system fan header and JNFAN1 is the chipset fan header.


Any info is very very appreiciated.:smile:


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

The only fan header that is required to boot is the cpu fan, some won't boot unless it's plugged in and running. Try plugging your cpu fan in to the header that you have marked 2 on the picture. Looking at a photo on the biostar site, there is a changing picture at the top and one of them shows the cpu fan plugged into the header near the corner of the board right next to the 8 pin cpu power.

edit: you can see which header the cpu hsf is plugged in to, may have to wait a sec for the picture in the top right to change.
http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en-us/t-power/content.php?S_ID=351#


----------



## Theramoar (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks so much for the speedy replies. After I posted I did try it myself. Still nothing. : ( I think I might break down and take it into a shop. 

Is there anyway to test to see if my Mobo is fried?


----------



## Theramoar (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey guys! Guess what, it worked! I reread everything all the links all the post and just rebuilt everything. I'm not sure what it was but it booted right up. Thank you so much for all your effort and patiences. With you I would still be sitting in my room in the fetal positio crying. :laugh:


----------



## patriothntr (May 29, 2008)

glad you figured it out.


----------



## Theramoar (Jul 8, 2008)

Quick update: If anyone else who might have the same problem. After some more tinkering I figured out that it was the screws. The screws that attach the MoBo to the case. The little spacers were missing. :upset:


----------

